
3D Book - taytus
http://3dbook.sc5.io/
======
treskot
Interesting! Why is the image so tiny? IMO it would look great on a bigger
image. Looks like I'm reading from a toilet paper now! ;)

~~~
peedro
Loving the toilet paper reference. :) Yeah the proof of concept could
definitely use a lot of tweaking by us (@sc5io). For now it was obviously just
a fun exercise for a few hours.

------
polofel
Cool! Treskot: You should try it on a mobile

